# Woodworking jobs



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey guys as I'm done with woodworking college at the end of the year, I was wondering where the woodworking job are? Any job in the states or in New Brunswick Canada?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have no idea, but better go on to computer science until the hiring starts ;-))


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I wish you well Rio but many people are wondering were the woodworking jobs are. You might run an add in woodshopnews or finewoodworking.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Moncton and Saint John New Brunswick Canada is where the work is now all those that went to Alberta are coming back and going to Moncton and St John


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Rio, that's the $64,000 question. Best of luck.


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks


----------



## cypresswoodworker (Mar 28, 2009)

Woodworking jobs are everywhere..Fine woodworking is totally different animal. Your piece is so awlsome i want it!! Yet with the economy at least i can look.


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm definitely looking for fine woodworking jobs.


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

is any hiring woodworkers in architectural or custom mill work shops?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I can only speak for this area…..............and its a crap shoot as some shaps are very busy and others are dead.

being fresh out of school and having been there myself (about 30 years ago)....it's tougher to find work in the "fine furniture/cabinet" shops


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

You can take a look at this and it'll give you an idea of how the woodworking industry is right now. Notice the difference in jobs available and "seeking employment" 
http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/exchanges/jobs.cgi

bruc


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I would recommend that you network…go to places that perspective employers will be…like industry shows and seminars….talk to folks…thats the best place in the world to see what is in demand…and of course use the internet.


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. Any other sites for looking for jobs in custom furniture shops and architectural/cabinet shops?


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

Any tips on resumes?


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/exchanges/jobs.cgi?&SORT_BY_ASC_LISTING_TYPE=1


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I know a kid that started at Rio Grande this semester. He worked with me and my brother up in the Centerburg/Mt. Vernon area. Do you have any contact with the freshmen? His name is Isaac Chester.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Finding woodworking jobs is tough, you may be able start making some small projects for to sell.


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

I got contact with Isaac. I'll see him tomorrow.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

What a small world the internet makes.

Isaac has seen many of my projects from doing continual maintenance work on my client's house. It's a big house.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

sure wish we could hire you. I would have to say if you have a good work ethic and love woodworking you should not have much of a problem finding somework if you are in a good area.


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

What is the population of Moncton?


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

Any of theses sites worth trying? http://www.getwoodworkingjobs.com/ http://www.woodjobs.com/ http://www.woodhire.com/index.php


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

How common is it in New Brunswick for two or three companies to use the same address?


----------



## millmgr (Nov 17, 2009)

You may want to consider working with a wholesale hardwood lumber company or a lumberyard with a hardwood division. You will be able to interact with woodworkers of all types from cabinet shops, stairbuilders, architectural woodwork, and have access to the best material for your own products at very good prices.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Most of the woodwrking is either done by big companies with automated machinery or by guys like us that have home shops and make a one of a kind product or by the Amish in their small shops. Unless you work for a big company or have a real hot market for what you make, you won't get rich at it. Have you thought about teaching woodworking. Maybe you could buy some equipment and start a business teaching what you learned in college. These days, it is better to be working for yourself anyway becasue companies lay you off in a whim when they outsource the jobs.

Good luck…...........Jim


----------



## rustedknuckles (Feb 17, 2008)

Andrew, why New Brunswick? Granted, being a resident I can't think of a better place in the world to live. Try Sticks and Stones (506)465-8877, or Classic WoodWorking (506)466-3553 both in the St. Stephen area where I live. Municiple population of about 5000. Good Luck


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

The girlfriend and a few friends of mine live in NB.


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the information rustedknuckles.


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

Any one ever heard of 
D & S Custom Cabinetry Ltd in Passekeag, NB?


----------



## rustedknuckles (Feb 17, 2008)

I know where they are, just out side of Hampton, I suspect they are a small outfit, they probably do most of their work for the Saint John market.


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

What about these: 
Rivenwood Furniture Ltd. 
323 Highlandview Drive
Moncton
New Brunswick
E1A 2L4

Shorewood Furniture
1617 Melanson Road
Greater Lakeburn
New Brunswick
E1H 2B9


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am still looking for work. I had a few interviews, one being in New Brunswick Canada. Most of the companies hiring only do kitchens. It would be nice to find a company that dose more than kitchens.


----------



## michaelknauf (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm hiring woodworking instructors for a summer camp, it's only for the summer 12 weeks, but if you like kids as much as woodworking and can teach, you could fill out the online application at www.frenchwoods.com


----------



## DinoWalk (May 24, 2011)

I couldn't imagine trying to find a job in woodworking, I was just talking to a guy that makes cabinets and he was commenting on how hard it is in this economy to get people to part with that particle board crap. I wonder if Andrew ever found a job?


----------

